# Probleme nach CODESYS Neu-Installation



## PLC_Freak (21 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

für meinen Fernlehrgang benötige ich die ältere Version CODESYS V3.5 SP3 Patch6. 
Zwischenzeitlich wurde, um Projekte mit dem RaspberryPi zu testen, eine neuere Version von Codesys installiert. Leider war es mir von nun an nicht mehr möglich, meine Hausarbeiten mit der alten Version durchzuführen, da beim übersetzen ständig massenhaft Fehler auftauchten. Also nochmal alle Versionen deinstalliert und die besagte Version V3.5 SP3 Patch6 neu installiert. 
Die Probleme bestehen allerdings weiterhin. Wenn ich meine Projekte an einem anderen Rechner schreibe, an dem ausschließlich die o.g. Version installiert war und ist, dann funktioniert alles mit dem übersetzen.
Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das Problem beseitigen? Ich arbeite mit dem Betriebssystem Win 7 Pro x64.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hamsi (21 Januar 2016)

Hi,

könnte sein das sich da was in die Registry einträgt (glaub eher weniger das es das ist aber könnte ja sein).
Hast du es schon mal mit einer WirtiellenMaschiene (VM) versucht ? 
So kannst du beide auf dem Rechner laufen lassen.

lg Hamsi

Edit:
PS: Ansonsten würde ich sagen Neuaufsetzten.


----------



## PLC_Freak (21 Januar 2016)

Neuaufsetzen ist nicht so gut. Ist n Haufen Aufwand, da ich den Rechner zu unser IT schicken müßte. Dann lieber auf nem anderen Rechner programmieren.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstelen, dass es dafür keine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Januar 2016)

Was sind das für Fehler ? Kann es an einer Lib liegen das diese aus der neuen Version auf den Rechner verbleibt ?


----------



## PLC_Freak (21 Januar 2016)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Was sind das für Fehler ? Kann es an einer Lib liegen das diese aus der neuen Version auf den Rechner verbleibt ?



Das wäre durchaus möglich. Habe oben mal ein Screenshot im Startpost mit den Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Januar 2016)

Hi,
so generell ist es / muss es immer möglich sein mit neueren CODESYS Versionen auch ältere SPS Versionen / Programme zu bearbeiten.
Mann muss folgendes beachten.
Wenn ich mich auf einer älteren Version einer SPS einloggen will, muss die Gerätebeschreibung + CompilerVersion + Visuprofil auf der alten Version bleiben in deinem Fall also:
CODESYS V3.5 SP3 Patch6.
Dann muss es auch mit SP8 gehen, so das du fehlerfrei übersetzen kannst und online gehen.
Das ist Fall 1 ich lasse die Projekte so und aktualisieren nichts (wichtig beim 1. öffnen wird man gefragt ob man aktualisieren will - hier -> nein)

2. Fall:
Wie geht man vor wenn man die Projekte aktualisieren will?

Das macht man so:
1. Projekt öffnen - dabei wird man gefragt ob man Compiler und Visuprofil aktualisieren will - > hier ja
2. Im Projekt dann noch rechtsclick auf die SPS und Gerät aktualisieren ausführen
3. Wenn FeldbusMaster im Projekt dann das auch auf diesem ausführen

Das wars dann ist dein Projekt komplett 3.5SP8 aktualisiert und du kannst dich damit auf einer 3.5SP8 SPS Version einloggen.

Übrigens eine neuere Laufzeitsystem (SPS) Version zu haben und sich mit altem CODESYS und alter Gerätebeschreibung im Projekt damit einlzuloggen - das geht immer!
Nur nicht -> alte SPS Version und neueres CODESYS mit neuer Gerätebeschreibung im Projekt -das geht nicht da meist neue Funktionen im Runtime dann fehlen würden.
Es kommt ne Meldung beim Login Versuch.

Grüße
Edwin


----------



## Boxy (22 Januar 2016)

Ich würde einmal die Projekteinstellungen bzgl. Verzeichnisse und LIBs sowie target prüfen!

Soweit ich es von Bosch (ebenfalls CodeSys) noch kenne, ist es ja so das diese Verzeichnisse im Projekt gespeichert sind, daher evtl die Fehler.
Allerdings sollte man auch einmal die Fehler welche da so kommen Analysieren  Das hilft da auch teils schon etwas weiter!


----------



## MSB (22 Januar 2016)

Interessant ist hier wohl ausschließlich die dritte Zeile im obigen Bildchen. "C0100"


----------



## RobiHerb (22 Januar 2016)

Ich bin mir eigentlich sehr sicher, dass ich auf einem WIN7/64Bit PC mehrere Versionen von Codesys 3.x unabhängig (verschiedene Verzeichnisse) komplett installiert habe.

Eine für Rasp PI, eine für Intercontrol Fusion-Safety und eine immer auf dem neuesten Stand zum "spielen".


----------



## PLC_Freak (22 Januar 2016)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für diese emsige Diskussion. 
Grundsätzlich ist es so, das ich neue “Übungs-“Projekte  auf der neu installierten Version V3.5 SP3 Patch 6 schreibe. Diese werden hier mit den oben genannten Fehlern übersetzt. Wenn ich genau das gleiche Probekt auf einem anderen Rechner  schreibe, wo nur die o.g. Version installiert ist und auch war, dann gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------

